# Switching Canon 70-200 2.8L to Tamron 70-200 2.8 or not?



## xps (Oct 8, 2012)

Dear community!

For more then a decade I´m using an Canon 2.8 70-200mm L lens (sometimes with an 1.4 extender). I´d like to buy a new camera body as an exchange for my unsatisfying 7D. (7DII?, 6D?, 5D3?)

My question is: _Is the Tamron 70-200mm 2.8 Di SP LD Macro superior to my old Canon 70-200? Could I get an improved IQ with this lens?_
Is this newer lens better for am crop sensor or an FF sensor then this old lens? more sharp?

(I do not want to buy an new Canon 70-200 2.8 L II lens. For me, the 3 times higher price is a "no go" for my wallet. For this money I´d buy other equipment).

Thanks


----------



## Menace (Oct 8, 2012)

As the 70-200 2.8 II is not an option, I'd suggest keep your current lens for the time being and upgrade to a 5d III and see how that combination works for you. 

Cheers


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello, can you be more specific about your IQ problem ? You speak about not being happy with your camera and want to change the lens. These are 2 different problems. I can't talk about the 7D since I don't have one, but I can give you my opinion about the lens.

I am not sure you would improve so much the image quality with the Tamron, you can go here : 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=242&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=470&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0 

to get an idea about IQ of the 2 lenses compared. Some focals seem to be a bit better with the Tamron, some better with the Canon. The main advantage of the Tamron is it's closer focusing distance, that gives it more possibilities, BUT you would loose the USM AF and the quality construction of the Canon L. 

Honestly, I think the Canon 70-200mm L 2.8 is not the issue here. Yes they are newer and slightly sharper lenses nowadays on the market, but unless you would want to upgrade for 70-200mm 2.8 II, (which I agree Canon has once again a bit overpriced), I think you will regret the field qualities of the Canon.

Thousands of pro photographers have found the Canon 70-200 f2.8 being a good enough lens for almost everything, IMO the switch to Tamron won't change much to you IQ. Maybe you got a bad one, but on my own I have the IS version of yours, and I don't think the V2 of this lens would change my IQ in such proportions it's worth the money. To be honest I never thought about replacing it, as it still does the job more than I would have expected.

This being said more information about your IQ problem would help to give more specific answers.


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> Hello, can you be more specific about your IQ problem ? You speak about not being happy with your camera and want to change the lens. These are 2 different problems. I can't talk about the 7D since I don't have one, but I can give you my opinion about the lens.
> 
> I am not sure you would improve so much the image quality with the Tamron, you can go here :
> 
> ...



My problem is, that my 7D suffers from much noise (grainy picture) >400 Iso and low contrast. These problems could not be corrected by the Canon support. So I´m looking for another fast Camera.

So, when I buy a new Camera, I am thinking of buying a new 70-200 - if it would improve the IQ of the new Camera. I read about the Tamron, that should have an excellent picture quality - at an low price. So, I posted
my question - maybe one formu customer knows if the Tamron is much better than my old Canon lens.

Until now, I don´t know which Camera to buy. Canon does not offer an goldenegglayingwoolmilksaw that you are able to buy. It should have an fast AF and should be usable for landscape too.


Much thanks


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 8, 2012)

Then it sounds like you would benefit from a larger sensor, so choice would be either 5D2 (AF and high ISO will probably not suit your requirements), 5D3 (the closest to what you seem to be looking for), or wait a bit to give a try to the 6D when available.

For a 7D2, it sounds like you'll need some patience 

I still do not think the lens will change much, since contrast is not something the 70-200L is lacking, unless the surface coating has been badly damaged.


----------



## ajschot (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm thinking about the Tamron, but i wait, because there is comming a VC version soon (so with image stabalizing)

About your 7D i know it is noisy but the only option left is 5d3 or 1d... so... but it sounds like yours is more noisy then mine... maybe your sensor need to be cleaned?


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2012)

ajschot said:


> i'm thinking about the Tamron, but i wait, because there is comming a VC version soon (so with image stabalizing)
> 
> About your 7D i know it is noisy but the only option left is 5d3 or 1d... so... but it sounds like yours is more noisy then mine... maybe your sensor need to be cleaned?



No, this is not the problem. Canon told me, that there could be a problem when the two chips communicate with each other. But this problem can not be solved. And they did not change the whole electronic inside - the IQ is tolerable.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 8, 2012)

5D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II = See picture below. Shot with JPEG file.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2012)

Your lens is very good, you are not going to improve on it with the Tamron. My first 7D seemed to have grainy high ISO images and I returned it. I bought a refurb last year and see no issue with it, so there are some out there with that issue.
I have used my latest 7D at ISO 3200, its ok for smaller prints, but keeping to 1600 or even 800 is best. The 5D MK II is fine at 3200 and usable at 6400 for 8X10 or smaller prints. I'd judge my 5D MK III to be about 1/2 stop better at 3200 and 6400, but then it pulls away at the higher ISO settings. I'd use it at 12800 if I had to, or maybe even 25600 in a emergency. For small prints, its fine at the extreme high ISO's. As always, I use the lowest possible ISO setting.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't used Canon 70-200mm F/2.8. However, I had Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 IS MK1. I assume the IQ is same from Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 and Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 IS MK1 without IS. I think you won't get better IQ from Tamron one. For this range, I will buy lenses only come with IS(VC) feature.


----------



## robbymack (Oct 8, 2012)

If you've been shooting the 70-200 for tens years you should know no lens is going to solve the iq problem. You either need to bite the ff bullet or understand the limitations of aps c. That being said I can see you going to ff and then complaining you get grainy images at iso 25600.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> I haven't used Canon 70-200mm F/2.8. However, I had Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 IS MK1. I assume the IQ is same from Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 and Canon 70-200mm F/2.8 IS MK1 without IS. I think you won't get better IQ from Tamron one. For this range, I will buy lenses only come with IS(VC) feature.



+1.....unless you shoot it on the tripod


----------



## FTb-n (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm puzzled by your complaints with the 7D noise – unless early ones did have noise issues. I bought mine in March through Canon's refurb store and have been thrilled with it. Of course, it depends upon what one is shooting and one's expectations. I have no issues shooting at ISO 800 and often shoot sports at 1600-3200. Granted, for sports, I'll sacrifice a little noise for catching that moment.

You didn't mention whether your 70-200L is with IS or not. The current 70-200 f2.8L IS Mark II (which I also have) is Canon's flagship lens. It's as sharp as any prime in its focal range (unlike it's predecessor). And it's focus speed and IS is unmatched. I consider this lens to be center of my system whether I'm shooting my 7D or add a 5DIII in the future.

If noise is your primary issue, then full frame would seem to be the only path upward. You didn't mention if you needed the focus benefits of the 5DIII. If it were me, instead of spending $3500 on a 5DIII, I'd look at a refurb 5DII or a 6D with the 70-200 f2.8L Mark II. I'm old school. I think top glass on lesser body beats lesser glass on top body. In fact, I'd argue that it would be a waste to put anything less than the 70-200 f2.8L Mark II on a Canon full frame. Watch for rebates or even Canon refurbs, you should be able to find the 70-200 Mark II for around $2100. 

Also, if you're not using Noise Ninja, give it a try. It will buy you 1-2 stops in noise reduction.


----------



## scotthillphoto (Oct 9, 2012)

Now I have the non IS 70-200 2.8L and get TONS of stellar images I have used this lens with a 50D, 7D, 1D markiii and currently with the 5D markiii maybe you should make sure your lens is calibrated for your camera? My lens just didn't seem 100% tack sharp till I adjusted it +5... I have also used the IS version I and II, now the test's online show there is a great difference but in actual images I didn't seem a huge difference (this is when I worked at a university working sports) But I would go with the 5D3 its a great all around body and is very capable shooting sports. I can post some images shot with the 5D3 and the 300mm 2.8L (Version 1) lens if needed....


----------



## sdsr (Oct 9, 2012)

Changing lenses won't fix the noise problem - to do that, as other have said, you'll need to upgrade to full-frame (or if you don't want FF, jump ship for a slight improvement in noises and try a Pentax K-5 or Nikon D7000 - but...). Before I switched to Canon 5DII I owned the Pentax version of the Tamron 70-200 f/2.8, and although it could take very good photos, it was neither fast (worse in low light) nor consistent in focusing (the same is true of the other Tamron lenses I've owned). I have no experience with the particular Canon 70-200 you have, but every Canon lens I've bought or rented since then, L and otherwise, has been in a completely different class in both respects and I would be surprised if you weren't disappointed by the Tamron after using Canon (leaving aside image quality). Perhaps the forthcoming Tamron upgrade with VR will be better mechanically, but it will also presumably cost a lot more.


----------



## xps (Oct 9, 2012)

Much thanks!

The camera should have an fast AF, for photographing birds and jets. But I see, it would be worth saving more money to buy an 5DIII, Keep working with my old (non IS 70-200 2.8L). Today my limiting factor is the grain/noise of my 7D, maybe it gets better with a new body. Later I can still buy a new 70-200 lens for the 5DIII.


----------

